# Grubhub region boundaires?



## Uber1111uber (Oct 21, 2017)

I am in cleveland and do doordash but hate going downtown bc of traffic and parking etc. But where my grubhub region is mainly downtown and some suburbs and doesnt really overlap the busy parts of my doordash area. So I know I can change my grubhub region and I know their are 3 regions here but does anyone know where I can actually see the regions I've looked everywhere and dont wanna go thru the grubhub hassle of changing just to change back if it doesnt overlap more if that makes sense. Thanks for any input


----------



## Sodium101 (May 23, 2018)

Just ask Grub hub for a region map. The regional person will email it to you.


----------



## Uber1111uber (Oct 21, 2017)

Ok thanks but last time I tried the guy was worthless


----------



## KMANDERSON (Jul 19, 2015)

Uber1111uber said:


> I am in cleveland and do doordash but hate going downtown bc of traffic and parking etc. But where my grubhub region is mainly downtown and some suburbs and doesnt really overlap the busy parts of my doordash area. So I know I can change my grubhub region and I know their are 3 regions here but does anyone know where I can actually see the regions I've looked everywhere and dont wanna go thru the grubhub hassle of changing just to change back if it doesnt overlap more if that makes sense. Thanks for any input


It only shows the region you are driving in.Unlike others app that let you deliver anywhere you have to stay in you region.So if you want to change region you have to talk to your driver specialist


----------

